# personnalisation coins actifs



## locabiotal (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je cherche la possibilité de personnaliser les coins actifs de mac autrement qu'avec les choix pré-établis dans lion (dashboard-fenêtre de l'application-bureau-mission control).

Je voudrais par exemple ouvrir le finder quant je positionne la souris en bas à gauche.

Y'a t'il une possibilité ?

Par avance merci de vos réponses


----------



## Yucca06 (6 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux programmer un nombre infini de gestures, avec la souris ou le trackpad, y compris ce que tu cherches.

Jette un coup d'oeil sur Bettertouchtool et Spark.

Moi par ex j'ai programmé un raccourci clavier pour lancer le finder : alt+F
Et sur bettertouchtool un clic dans la partie inférieure gauche du trackpad corresppond à alt+F, donc je peux lancer le finder également de cette manière...

La seule limite est l'imagination, et surtout la mémoire...


----------

